# Thinking of modding my case



## ucaoemili95 (Nov 10, 2020)

I've never done any mods before so I am completely new at this but I thought It'd be cool to try. I have a Corsair Spec-Alpha but I dont know what kind of mods I could do that wouldn't be too hard or ruin the whole case if I didnt like it. Also, I'm thinking of doing a DOOM kind of thing but any suggestions are welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

What are you trying to achieve. Any trouble with current games?


----------

